# Lupron vs Clomid



## LLbean

curious... did you go through treatment with either? and if so how many good eggs did you get?


----------



## Garnet

I was on Clomid for 3 cycles when I was 42 and it did nothing for me during the cycles and then I got pregant the month after I got off Clomid... I don't know how many follicles I had but when they did a FSH test I was in normal range. So strange that was only a year ago..


----------



## amommy

I thought Lupron was an ovulation suppresor then you take injectables along with it.. When I took clomid I got 2 follicles on each side!


----------



## LLbean

I have 2 friends that tried clomid first and the next cycle did the Lupron deal (whatever that entails) and the Lupron was WAY better for them (more production I guess) so I am wondering if that is the norm or what.


----------



## Jennjenn

The RE I saw said Clomid does not work after age 38 or it might have been as young as 36. I can't remember. At my age 40, now 41 he would use Follistim, Gonal F or Menopur - all injectibles. These are called human menopausal gonadotropins - which are hormones your body produces to induce ovulation

The trigger shot (to make you OV) is Ovidrel or Novarel. I can send you his office procedures document if you want to see what all his practices does.


----------



## amommy

Lupron suppresses your own bodies ovulation and the doc gives you estrogen , then gonal-F or some other injectable, then progesterone after 3 dpo. Its like your body is not doing it on its own the medicine is. They do the same thing with giving you b/c pills then artifically inducing ovulation with meds!


----------



## amommy

jenn I was on clomid at 39, and it worked for me.. I wonder about that though!


----------



## Garnet

I was told Wednesday that when the do the FSH challenge they test whether or not you will respond to Clomid. Some women who respond well even in their 40's during that challenge will be given Clomid. I had a surge then it went down so I did not respond well to Clomid...


----------



## amommy

Oh, I'm sorry Garnet!! that really sucks!


----------



## crystal443

We did 6 cycles of Clomid last year..it worked great!! I just didn't get pregnant..lol..


----------



## dachsundmom

Clomid did exactly what it was supposed to do for me; I ovulated.

I would have stayed on it, but I dried up like a raisin and had horrible vision changes, lol.


----------



## LLbean

They put me on Lupron and Gonal-F so lets see


----------



## StarSign

crystal443 said:


> We did 6 cycles of Clomid last year..it worked great!! I just didn't get pregnant..lol..

What that because your lining was thin? EDIT: Due to Clomid side effects.



dachsundmom said:


> Clomid did exactly what it was supposed to do for me; I ovulated.
> 
> I would have stayed on it, but I dried up like a raisin and had horrible vision changes, lol.

Yikes! Glad you got off it. But, do you know if you had multiple eggs mature?


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Clomid did exactly what it was supposed to do for me; I ovulated.
> 
> I would have stayed on it, but I dried up like a raisin and had horrible vision changes, lol.

This is what I'm worried about on Clomid... my CM has been totally fine, but I'm a bit nervous for my uterine lining - it was already thin if my periods are anything to go by. My acupuncturist also reckons i have a 'blood deficiency' (weird!)


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Clomid did exactly what it was supposed to do for me; I ovulated.
> 
> I would have stayed on it, but I dried up like a raisin and had horrible vision changes, lol.
> 
> This is what I'm worried about on Clomid... my CM has been totally fine, but I'm a bit nervous for my uterine lining - it was already thin if my periods are anything to go by. My acupuncturist also reckons i have a 'blood deficiency' (weird!)Click to expand...

Hopefully, the acupuncture will offset the thinned lining. Yeah, "blood deficiency" sounds worrisome, but hopefully - they can fix that rite up:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, I did have mature follies on Clomid, as well as one residual follie. That was the reason why I did a natural cycle following Clomid and prior to Tamoxifen.


----------

